# Intel oder AMD für Gaming



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Hey da es keine aktuellen Threads dazu gibt mach ich einfach mal einen auf 

Undzwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Desktop PC zusammen bauen.

Jetzt würde ich gern wissen ob ich für Gaming eher ein AMD oder einen Intel nehme. Der AMD hat ja bereits bei ~ 300 Euro 6 Kerne der Intel dagegen erst ab 1000 Euro. Mein Bugged liegt ungefair bei 300 € besser 200 € 

Ich bin euch sehr über Tipps beim Kauf dankbar!


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

also wenn du 200€ (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus für die CPU) ausgeben möchtest ist ist der i5-760 zB eine gute Wahl, der hat zwar "nur" 4 Kerne, dafür eine höhere IPC was in Spielen aktuell mehr vorteile Bringt, da kaum ein Spiel wirklich einen nutzen aus 6 Kernen zieht - und wenns in Zukunft so ist das man für flüssiges spielen einen 6-Kerner braucht dann werden heutige CPUs ohnehin schon zu langsam sein, egal ob 4 oder 6 Kerner

mfg


----------



## Bodmi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Also ich empfehle dier einen AMD. Wiso AMD ist klar, die sind Günstiger und du kannst länger aufrüsten. Ein Phenom 965 BE sollte so in der gleichen leistungsklasse wie der I5 760 sein. 

Günstiger.de AMD Phenom 965 BE C3  Ca 150€

zum vergleich

Intel I5-760 Ca 180€


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Mal ne frage ein "Quadcore" Board unterstützt der auch ein 6-Kern Prozessor bei Intel hab ich gesehn das 6-Kern nur 4 Kern ist und die 2 werden zugeschalten?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Hier is nen gutes Beispiel was passiert wenn man sich der Threadtitel auf "Intel oder AMD?" bezieht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/90149-ist-besser-zum-gamen-amd-oder-intel.html


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Mal ne frage ein "Quadcore" Board unterstützt der auch ein 6-Kern Prozessor bei Intel hab ich gesehn das 6-Kern nur 4 Kern ist und die 2 werden zugeschalten?



Welches Board hast du denn?
Oder würdest du dir erst noch ein neues kaufen?


----------



## Kaktus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Es gibt kein Quadcore Board. Alle aktuellen AMD Boards können auch alle aktuellen CPUs von AMD aufnemen. Seis ein Singelcore wie der Sempron 140, ein Dreikerner wie der X3 720, Vierkerner wie der X4 955 oder ein Sechskerner wie eben z.B ein X6 1055T. AMD hat auch grundsätzlich echte CPU Kerne, also Kerne die Physikalisch wirklich vorhanden sind.

Bei Intel gilt für die Boards das Gleiche. Bei den CPUs sieht es etwas anders aus. Ein Großteil der CPUs nutzt SMT um weitere Kerne zu simulieren. Die Simulierten Kerne sind nicht so effektiv wie echte Kerne, können aber die Leistung bei bestimmten Anwendungen eben trotzdem merkbar steigern.

Das sieht grob so aus.

Intel I3 Reihe:
Alle Modelle haben 2 echte Kerne und jeder Kern simuliert einen weiteren. Man hat also 4 Threads

Intel I5 Reihe:
7XX Modelle haben immer 4 echte Kerne und simulieren keine weiteren
6XX Modelle haben immer 2 echte Kerne und jeder Kern simuliert einen weiteren Kern. Man hat also 4 Threads

Intel I7 Reihe
8XX und 9XX Modelle haben 4 echte Kerne und jeder Kern simuliert einen weiteren. Man hat also 8 Threads.

Wie gesagt, SMT ist nicht so Wirkungsvoll wie echte Kerne, aber hie rund da kann man ganz gute Vorteile draus ziehen. Insgesamt ist z.B. ein AMD X6 1090T etwa gleichwertig mit einem Intel I7-860. Je nach Anwendung ist mal die eine, mal die andere CPU schneller. Ein AMD X4 965 ist etwa gleichwertig mit einem Intel I5-750. Kommt auch wieder auf die Anwendung drauf an.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

der AMD x6 hat 6 Kerne oder sehe ich das falsch? der i7 Extreme auch oder?


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



XE85 schrieb:


> also wenn du 200€ (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus für die CPU) ausgeben möchtest ist ist der i5-760 zB eine gute Wahl, der hat zwar "nur" 4 Kerne, dafür eine höhere IPC was in Spielen aktuell mehr vorteile Bringt, da kaum ein Spiel wirklich einen nutzen aus 6 Kernen zieht - und wenns in Zukunft so ist das man für flüssiges spielen einen 6-Kerner braucht dann werden heutige CPUs ohnehin schon zu langsam sein, egal ob 4 oder 6 Kerner
> 
> mfg


Wenn ich mal in der Geschichte etwas zurueck gehe und an die C2D 6600 denke , sieht man doch auch das es eben nicht so ist , man kann auch mit einem c2Q6600 heute noch richtig gut Spielen wo ein Dual aus der selben Zeit kein Wurst mehr vom Tisch zieht !
und da die Konsolen noch ne weile halten werden ist ziemlich sicher das die naechsten 4-5 Jahre kein wirklich quantensprung zu erwarten ist ...
also da jetzt Orakeln das ein aktueller Hexa mal zu langsam sein wird ist doch arg negativ gesehen !

mfg F-4


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Also das komplett System soll max. 1000 - 1100 Euro betragen.


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Also das komplett System soll max. 1000 - 1100 Euro betragen.



Ich wuerde da zu einem guten Sockel AM3 Board greifen mit neuem Chipsatz das alles von Sata 3 bis USB 3 mitbringt dazu noch schnelles RAM ne gute CPU entweder 1090T auch wenn jetzt wieder kommt mit dem 1055T und OC geht das selbe aber Offener Multiplikator der schnelle Grundtakt mit schnellerem Turbo waer mir das mehr wert !
oder eben ein 965 Be , macht man nichts Falsch und spaeter kann man immer noch zum 1090T greifen wenn er vielleicht billig raus geht , wobei was sind 260 eu fuer 6 Kerne 
Auf jeden Fall nicht an der Grafikkarte Sparen ! also meine erste wahl waere die HD5870 wenn es mit dem Budget nicht ausgeht die etwas hungrigere GTX470 , denke mal die GTX460 ist zu schwach fuer einen Gamer PC in der Preisklasse ...

Ansonsten hast du Tower und Tastatur / Maus  und Optische Laufwerke schon oder wird da alles neu gebraucht im 1000 Eu Budget ?
Wenn der Tower was her macht kann man denn ja behalten ne halbwegs grosse Platte kann man durch USB Platte noch ausbauen und nen DVD RW sollte iegentlich auch noch ausreichen je nach dem was man damit machen muss ...

bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Netzteil , ist das alte im Tower schon alt oder kein besonders gutes werden da auch nochmal 50-80 eu faehllig ! 
alles sachen die man einplanen muss 

mfg F-4


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Tower benötige ich noch. (Muss auch nicht schön aussehen) Das innere Zählt!
CD/DVD Laufwerk brauche ich nicht, das benutze ich im Jahr ev. 1x ?! dazu gibts ja Internet bez. Iphone. Brennen tu ich auch nie was großartig. Ist eher in MMORPG-PC.  Also USB 3.0 wäre nicht schlecht SATA3 sagt mir noch nix nur 2. 
Tastatur/Maus usw ist auch da

Wichtig ist mir halt das der PC noch zukunftssicher ist. Upgraden kann ich ja dann in 1 Jahr ca. nochmal. Aber bis dahin sollte auf jedenfall Power da sein.

Muss auch nicht alles vom selben Händler sein! Zusammenbau bekomme ich auch alleine hin


----------



## Kaktus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Zukunftssicher ist kein System. Alle aktuellen Sockel, gleich ob AMD oder Intel, werden im laufe des nächsten Jahres komplett ersetzt. Und keine der kommenden neuen CPUs ist kompatibel zu den aktuellen Sockel. Bei AMD kannst du lediglich die CPU erst mal auf den kommenden Sockel mit nehmen da dieser Abwärtskompatibel zu aktuellen AM3 CPUs sind.


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Hmm dann wuerde ich zum AM3 Board und 955 BE greifen , in 1 oder 2 Jahren kannst du dann sehen ob sich 6 Kerne lohnen und zum 1090T upgraden , bis dahin wird der 955 Aber ziemlich sicher fuer alles ohne Probleme ausreichen ...
Was das Board angeht Hilft wohl die Aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe 09/10 da ist nen grosser AM3 Board vergleich drin !

mfg F-4


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Und zum rest? .-)

Danke dir erstmal


----------



## kassi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Als Gehäuse kann ich das hier empfehlen:

Lancool PC-K58 bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Es ist sehr preiswert, bedeutet aber nicht dass es billig verarbeitet oder so ist 

PS: Ich würde auch einen 4-Kerner bzw. 6-Kerner von AMD empfehlen, das "gesparte" gegenüber einer Intel-Investition kannst Du ja in eine bessere Grafikkarte stecken. Mal am Rande, im "Komplettrechner-Forum" gibts einen nützlichen Thread für Dich http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Das Gehäuse kommt erst am 11.09 überall ca. Gibt es eventuell noch eine alternative?


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Wenn du uebertakten willst wuerde ich dir zum Intel Core i5-760 + Sockel 1156 raten. Wenn du nicht uebertakten willst wuerde ich dir zum Phenom 2 955 + AM3 raten.

Als Grafikkarte wuerde ich die Radeon HD 5870 oder die Geforce GTX 470 nehmen.


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



thysol schrieb:


> Wenn du uebertakten willst wuerde ich dir zum Intel Core i5-760 + Sockel 1156 raten. Wenn du nicht uebertakten willst wuerde ich dir zum Phenom 2 955 + AM3 raten.
> 
> Als Grafikkarte wuerde ich die Radeon HD 5870 oder die Geforce GTX 470 nehmen.



Klar voll logisch die CPU wo sogar einen Offenen Multi hat und somit jeder OC machen kann ist die Empfehlung fuer kein OC und der Intel wo man mit FSB mhz Timings der Rams und was weiss ich sich rumschlagen muss ist zum OC geeigneter  ... 
Aber wenn dann sollte man auch gleich einen guten CPU Cooler miteinplanen , ala Grand Kama Cross ... 

mfg F-4


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



F-4 schrieb:


> Klar voll logisch die CPU wo sogar einen Offenen Multi hat und somit jeder OC machen kann ist die Empfehlung fuer kein OC und der Intel wo man mit FSB mhz Timings der Rams und was weiss ich sich rumschlagen muss ist zum OC geeigneter  ...
> Aber wenn dann sollte man auch gleich einen guten CPU Cooler miteinplanen , ala Grand Kama Cross ...
> 
> mfg F-4



Der Phenom 2 955 laesst trotz offenen Multi deutlich schlechter uebertakten als der i5-760.

Den Scythe Grand Kama Cross wuerde ich nicht nehmen, eher den Scythe Mugen 2.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Da steht bei Atelco als - "Gleitlager" ist das schlimm? Würde dann ein Grand Kama Cross mit nehm der kost ja nur 40 Euro das sind die die ich bei dem CPU mit 4 Kern nehme 

Edit: irgend nen besonderer unterschied zwischen den 2?


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Da steht bei Atelco als - "Gleitlager" ist das schlimm? Würde dann ein Grand Kama Cross mit nehm der kost ja nur 40 Euro das sind die die ich bei dem CPU mit 4 Kern nehme
> 
> Edit: irgend nen besonderer unterschied zwischen den 2?



Nimm den Scythe Mugen 2. Der kostet nur 30-40 euro und ist besser. Willst du denn jetzt uebertakten oder nicht?


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Ich denke wenn da Takt Potential ist ja 
Ist das bei AMD echt einfach nur Multipler hochsetzen? Bez. wie verhält sich das dann mit dem RAM?

aber lieber erstmal Btt fehlt noch ein Gehäuse,Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Festplatte
Im Moment sieht er so aus :

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
*Lüfter*: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
*Board*: MSI 870A-G54, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe
*RAM*: 4GB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7 
*Gehäuse*: X
*Netzteil*: X
*Grafikkarte*:HD5870 ? welche genau weis ich leider nicht. Bitte um Empfehlung auf "atelco.de" dort wegen Finanzierung 

412,79 bis dahin. Also noch ~ 600 Euro übrig für Festplatte, Gehäuse, Netzteil + Grafik


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Ich rate dir von der 5870 ab, nimm stattdessen eine GTX460/470


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Bei dem Prozzi reicht ne 5850 oder ne GTX 460.
Gehäuse nenn ich dir jetzt mal das Lancool K62 oder das Coolermaster CM690 Advanced 2 evtl auch das HAF X. Netzteil nimmst am besten ein Corsair HX 700 oder sowas.
Als Festplatte ne Spinpoint F3 mit 1TB oder eben 500GB wenn noch Geld übrig ne Crucial C300 64GB SSD.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Naja ich möchte schon Maximale Grafikleistung, die hängt ja nicht wirklich am CPU oder?


----------



## Bodmi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

dann nimm die 5870er, die ist sparsamer als die Nvidia karten (man muss ja auch mal an die Stromrechnung denken  ) und leisten tut die genug für aktuelle spiele, und kommende auch


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Maximale Grafikleistung ist doch auch mit einer HD5850 zu erreichen.
Spar dir lieber den Aufpreis zur HD5870 und  leg ihn bei Seite.
Zu Weihnachten sind dann auch die neuen Karten draussen und lieferbar (denke ich) und dann holste dir eine der neuen Generation.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte schon Maximale Grafikleistung, die hängt ja nicht wirklich am CPU oder?


Oh doch tut sie, die Grafikkarte macht zwar die eforderlichen berchnungen aber vorher müssen die daten von der CPU zur Graka.
An deiner stelle würde ich also einen i5 750 und eine hd 5850 nehmen das reicht, beim i5 kannst du auch ne 5870 nehmen wenn du ihn übertaktest. Wobei ich dir hier lieber eine GTX 470 anstatt der 5870 ans Herz legen möchte, sie ist einfach "runder" mit mehr Features.
wenn du ein phenom nimmst reicht die 5850.
Evtl kannst du dir auch ne 57XX holen und dann eine der neuen HD 6000er karten (benchmark ist on CB)


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

UNd die 5870 läuft nicht mit dem Phenom II X4? geplant ist das er noch getaktet wird


----------



## Gast1111 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Doch natürlich läuft sie, aber du wirst ihr volles Potenzial nicht ausspielen können.
Seh es mal so wenn du ein Phenom nimmst reicht eine 5850 locker.
Wenn du einen i5 750 nimmst und auf 4GHZ bringst ist er um längen schneller als ein Phenom auf diesem Takt und deshalb kann die HD 5870 ihr volles Potenzial auspielen.
Allerdings kannst du ja auch einen Phenom nehmen.
Aber egal welchen Prozzi du nimmst rate ich dir zu einer GTX 470.
mfg


----------



## kassi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Natürlich läuft die 1A mit dem Prozi. Die Intel-Fans wollen Dir nur erzählen, dass die CPU so stark limitiert, was aber nur auf 800x600 der Fall wäre. Glaub mir, beim Zocken mit der 5870 wirst Du nicht merken, ob da ein i5 oder ein PII X4 drin sitzt, im Portemonaie schon 

PS: Am besten quanti meldet sich dazu nochmal zu Wort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

HD 5870 mit X4 955 BE; - klar doch macht das Sinn, vor allem wenn du den höher taktest.
Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor? Mach das davon abhängig.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Um die Frage ganz simpel zu beantworten :
"Intel oder AMD für Gaming? "
Die Antwort:
Für einen Gaming Rechner ist ganz klar AMD vorzuziehen wegen P/L, für richtig "High End" wo der Geldbeutel nicht soo stark begrenzt ist klar auch Intel eine gute Möglickeit 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn du einen i5 750 nimmst und auf 4GHZ bringst ist er um längen schneller als ein Phenom auf diesem Takt


Genauso ist ist es mit nem i7


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

1650x1080 , full HD 1920xXXXX da ist das Bild zu groß für mein Monitor ( was auch an der Grafikkarte liegen könnte) ansonsten immer 1650x1080


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Wenn 1650x1080 dann reicht eine GTX460 dicke


----------



## thysol (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> 1650x1080 , full HD 1920xXXXX da ist das Bild zu groß für mein Monitor ( was auch an der Grafikkarte liegen könnte) ansonsten immer 1650x1080



Da du OC betreiben willst rate ich dir auf alle Faelle zum i5-760, der laesst sich deutlich besser uebertakten als der 955 und ist auf 4GHz deutlich flotter in Games als der 955@4GHz. Zudem verbraucht er deutlich weniger Strom obwohl er flotter ist. 

Allerdings ist der i5-760 auch etwas teurer. Ohne OC ist er 10% schneller als der 955 in Games, wenn beide CPUs@4GHz laufen ist er 25% schneller in Games. 

Wenn du allerdings nur den 955 + AM3 kaufst hast du etwas mehr Geld fuer die Graka (ca.30 euro). 

Meine Empfehlung:
Entweder:

Phenom 2 X4 955 + HD 5850/GTX 460
oder
Core i5-760 + HD 5870/GTX 470

@Kassi
Oh mein Gott, wahr doch klar dass du einen extrem AMD bevorzugten Benchmark nimmst.


----------



## kassi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



thysol schrieb:


> @Kassi
> Oh mein Gott, wahr doch klar dass du einen extrem AMD bevorzugten Benchmark nimmst.



Achso stimmt ja, nur weil AMD in dem Test vorne dabei ist, ist es gleich ein "AMD-Bevorzugter"-Test? 

Ich will ihm nur zeigen, dass sich in Spielen leistungsmäßig nicht viel tut. Ihr habt Recht, mit der Mehrleistung pro Mhz bei Intel. Allerdings wüsste ich gerne mal, wer jetzt bei seinem Vierkerner in Spielen an die Grenze kommt, so dass er übertakten muss, um an gute FPS zu kommen. Außerdem sind die FPS, die man durch OC gewinnt, verschwindend gering.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Welches MainBoard zum i5 dazu?

bez. welche GTX470 ? ( Bitte Atelco.de  Namen )

Einfach damit ich den vergleich zu AMD habe. Ich bin bisher immer Intel User gewesen bin aber auch am überlegen echt mal auf AMD zu gehn.

Danke


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Also das komplett System soll max. 1000 - 1100 Euro betragen.


Bei dem Budget und einer der erwähnten dicken CPUs  kann und sollte man an der Graka nicht sparen, sondern auch für 1680x1050 eine Graka 
ab den HD5850/GTX470 aufwärts anpeilen.
Auch weil der Drang nach mehr auch schnell mal einen 24er mit Full-HD auf die Weihnachts- Wunschliste zaubert.

Günstige Club3D GTX470 bei Atelco:
http://www3.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=35341&agid=707


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Das bei mir gar nicht. Ich finde mein Monitor Super so wie er ist 

Mir geht es einfach nur darum kommendes wie GW2, FF14 einfach auf MAX spielen zu können. Und MMO Spiele sind halt sehr Ressourcen Fressend. Mehr als so manches Game


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

*AMD VARIANTE*

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
*Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe
*LüfterCPU:* Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
*RAM:* 4GB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
*Gehäuse:* LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-I / HDMI / DP
*HDD:* Samsung EcoGreen F2 500GB, SATA II (HD502HI)

Wäre das so gut oder würdet ihr was austauschen? 

*INTEL VARIANTE*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Eben, ich hab auch 1680x1050 und `nen ähnlichen Spielgeschmack und habe mir gestern dafür eine EVGA GTX470 bestellt. 

Wenn es dich interessiert; diese hier:
EVGA GTX470 1280MB GRAFIKKARTE PCIE im Conrad Online Shop

PS: Bei mir ist ein Atelco- Shop fast vor der Nase, komm vorbei, können wir zusammen hingehen.*grins*
Greetz


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Anstatt das Cooler Master ein True Power 550W das reicht locker aus


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Echt? dachte immer man brauch viel Watt *g* 

Also den Lüfter Montieren die nicht weil er fast 1 KG wiegt. Sprich ich werde auf den Boxed zurück greifen und später den anderen Nachkaufen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Sieht gut aus, evtl. das Netzteil mit 550 W, die reichen. Mehr als irgendwas um 300 bis 350 Watt wird man ohne OC damit nicht verbraten.
Den RAM könntest auch günstiger wählen.
Auf wieviel Millionen kommt das jetzt?


----------



## Kaktus (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Bestell doch gleich mit, dann sparst du dir die Versandkosten.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

@-Masterchief-  also nen schwächeres Netzteil gibt es dort leider nicht wirklich. Also das ist schon mit das Preis günstigste. Aber das Netzteil kann ich ja im Notfall auch woanders kaufen.

@Kaktus Naja ich hab schonmal ein CPU zerschossen weil ich die Wärmeleitpaste 1 mm zu weit aufgetragen habe.


@ NeverSeenBytes was meinst du mit Millionen?


Netzteil wäre nur noch Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W aber ob die Marke gut ist?

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T wäre jetzt im Preis noch möglich wäre 6-Kern ob das irgend nen Vorteil bringt?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Nur wieviel es z.Z. kostet, was du auffe Liste hast; sprich ob du gut innerhalb deines Budgets bist?


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

*AMD VARIANTE*

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3
*Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe
*RAM:* 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low-Voltage CL7
*Gehäuse:* LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil
*Netzteil:* Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DUAL DVI-I / HDMI / DP
*HDD:* Samsung EcoGreen F2 500GB, SATA II (HD502HI)

So wie der jetzt (UPDATED MIT X6) kostet das ding 970 € bei Alternate sicher ~ 900 €


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



> Wenn du allerdings nur den 955 + AM3 kaufst hast du etwas mehr Geld fuer die Graka (ca.30 euro).


schon im 3ten Beitrag hatten wir das allein vom I5 760 zum 965Be 30 eu Differnez sind , wie soll das dann gehen das AM3 Board und 955Be auch nur 30 eu ausmachen soll ? ich gehe jede wette mit Jeweils vergleichbarem Intel Board und 760 macht der Unterschied locker 50 eu und mehr aus ...
Dazu kann es da dann gut zu einer HD5870 reichen was allemal wichtiger ist zum Spielen als ne 4GHZ CPU , die GTX470 wuerde ich mir nicht in den Tower bauen wollen , weil sie wirlich nicht mehr Leistet eher weniger und dabei noch deutlich mehr Strom vernichtet !
Zum Grand Kama Cross , wenn man schon denn Platz im Tower hat (also eh einen neuen Kauft!) , wuerde ich denn jedem dieser schweren block Kloetze vorziehen, weil er eben Chipsatz und Ram deutlich besser mit Kuehl haellt, aber das ist jedem seine Sache , wie gesagt ich halte von Mugen 2 und Co nix ...

mfg F-4


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Das Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W Netzteil ist nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei. Da wähl besser eines von denen, die bisher empfohlen wurden.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

loool ich bekomme von MSI sogar 50 € wenn ich mir ein AMD + Phenom 2 Hole :

"Sie haben sich für ein Mainboard von MSI und einen Prozessor von AMD entschieden. Eine gute Entscheidung. 
Denn während unserer Aktionswochen vom 19.08.2010 bis 30.09.2010 bekommen Sie bis zu € 50 vom Kaufpreis erstattet. "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Topic*
Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen dem X6 oder dem X4 welcher ist den dann besser? Einfach Preis/Leistung mäßig

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3 = 189 €

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3   = 139 €


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Zum Spielen immer noch der X4 955; dem Aufpreis auf die 6 Kerne steht noch zuwenig Mehrnutzen gegenüber.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Bei meinem RAM steht als - Hohe Latenzen was meinen die damit der ist doch eig. 
CL7 ( 7-7-7-20 )

Edit: der für 9 Euro mehr hat "CL7 ( 7-7-7 )"


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Achja stimmt MSI hat ja die Aktion , aber ehrlich wenn da schon noch ne Subvention von MSI dazu kommt wuerde ich denn 1090T nehmen !
Denke da hat sich dann auch das Upgrade schon erledigt das Ding ist dann die Krone und wenn man von denn etwas um 270 eu 50 abziehen kann ist das schon nen guter Preis .
vom 1055T wuerd ich die Finger lassen das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes gerade zum SPielen nicht der Hit da man jetzt schon OC betreiben muss und keinen Offenen Mutli hat wie beim 1090T 

mfg F-4


----------



## PCTom (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

der 1075T ist eine richtig nette Sache schau dir mal diese CPU an


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

@Ehnoah
CL7 ist auf jeden Fall schneller RAM, ob da am Ende 20, 21, oder 24 steht ist vollkommen Latte.
Auch ein günstigerer CL9-9-9-24 z.B. ist praktisch genauso flott, wenn er mit derselben Taktrate (z.B. 1333) läuft. 
Die Unterschiede merkt man nur, wenn man als Meßgerät auf die Welt gekommen ist.


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

bez. kann man noch am Gehäuse sparen oder ist das Bewust ein LanCool wegen der Wärme? Bei mir sind die Seitenwände eh fast immer offen *g*


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> bez. kann man noch am Gehäuse sparen oder ist das Bewust ein LanCool wegen der Wärme? Bei mir sind die Seitenwände eh fast immer offen *g*



sind wir schon so weit ueber die 1000 eu ? 
also wenn du wirklich lange Freude dran haben wierst wuerd ich da nicht sparen , mein Tower begleitet mich schon 10 Jahre und es koennen von mir aus noch 10 werden 
Seitenteile hab ich auch lange offen gehabt , aber wenn ich ehrlich bin Zu ist besser , aber beim Athlon XP mit einer Passiven Graka blieb mir im Sommer ab und an nichts ueberig ... 

mfg f-4


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Wir sind bei 1100 € siehe deine PM  da steht mehr drüber.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Hast du das Superflower Netzteil von vorhin ausgetauscht? Das Teil ist Kacke. 

Wenn du was von Superflower haben willst, nimm das da; das hat 80+ Bronze (und mit LED):
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Das hatte ich garnicht gesehn. Das ist ja sogar günstiger 


Das wird aber nicht in der Liste angezeigt sprich das ist anscheinend zu schwach?

Die Marke ist mir egal, wichtig ist Sie ist gut und Sie bringt genug Strom 

Nachtrag:

Super-Flower SF700A14A Gamer Edition 700W

gibt es da noch.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Da der Thread sich zu einer Komplett-PC Zusammenstellung entwickelt hat, habe ich ihn in das passende Unterforum verschoben.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da der Thread sich zu einer Komplett-PC Zusammenstellung entwickelt hat, habe ich ihn in das passende Unterforum verschoben.
> 
> Gruß
> Pain



Danke ^^ und sorry


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Das Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 550W ist neuer, technisch besser - deshalb auch 80Plus Bronze und unterm Strich nicht schwächer. 
Gucksdumal da:
Netzteilroundup Januar 201018 NT-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## F-4 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Frage an die LanCool K62 User passt da ein Grand Kama Cross rein oder wirds schon eng ? 

mfg f-4


----------



## kassi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



F-4 schrieb:


> Frage an die LanCool K62 User passt da ein Grand Kama Cross rein oder wirds schon eng ?
> 
> mfg f-4



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Sonst würde die Frage hier nicht stehen


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Von SuperFlower-NT´s würde ich abraten. Schau dir doch mal das Antec TruePower 550W oder das Cougar CM550 an.

Wenns etwas teurer sein soll, dann kann ich das Cougar GX-600 empfehlen!


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Problem ist wie gesagt die 550 Watt teile bietet er nicht an warum auch immer?! nur die 650 + 

Denke der Strom verbrauch ist berechnet. Aber wenn ihr sagt 550 Watt reichen dann sollte das ja kein problem sein?!


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Bodmi schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dier einen AMD. Wiso AMD ist klar, die sind Günstiger und du kannst länger aufrüsten.



was willst du denn da besser aufrüsten? - für den AM3 wird es laut aktuellem Stand kein neues Topmodell geben



Bodmi schrieb:


> Ein Phenom 965 BE sollte so in der gleichen leistungsklasse wie der I5 760 sein.



ein i5-760 liegt Leistungsmäßig im mittel vor einem 965



F-4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal in der Geschichte etwas zurueck gehe und an die C2D 6600 denke , sieht man doch auch das es eben nicht so ist , man kann auch mit einem c2Q6600 heute noch richtig gut Spielen wo ein Dual aus der selben Zeit kein Wurst mehr vom Tisch zieht !



das kann man nicht vergleichen, ein quadcore hat gegenüber einem Dual core 100% mehr Kerne - ein 6Kerner hat aber nur 50% mehr als ein Quadcore, zudem ist die IPC deiner Vergleichscpus gleich, die Pro/TAkt Leistung des i5/i7 ist deutlich höher als beim PII



kassi schrieb:


> Natürlich läuft die 1A mit dem Prozi. Die Intel-Fans wollen Dir nur erzählen, dass die CPU so stark limitiert, was aber nur auf 800x600 der Fall wäre.



das ist blödsinn, CPU Limitierung hat nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun, ein Game kann in FullHD genauso CPU Limitert sein



kassi schrieb:


> Achso stimmt ja, nur weil AMD in dem Test vorne dabei ist, ist es gleich ein "AMD-Bevorzugter"-Test?



das FC2 den AMD CPUs besonders gut liegt ist hinlänglich bekannt, zudem ist es Rosinenpickerei, es geht um einen Gaming Prozessor nicht um den besten FC2-Prozessor, daher sollte man schon mit mittelwerten argumentieren und nicht mit speziellen Fällen

mfg


----------



## kassi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Na gut dann hätte ich noch den hier: 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...-und-1090t-be/32/#abschnitt_performancerating

Er kann es sich ja selbst überlegen, ob der Aufpreis sich für ihn lohnt.


----------



## Bodmi (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



XE85 schrieb:


> *was willst du denn da besser aufrüsten? - für den AM3 wird es laut aktuellem Stand kein neues Topmodell geben*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe die news da noch nicht gelesen  aber da hast du recht, elider ist die aufrüsmöglichkeit bei AMD und INtel momentan gleich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



Ehnoah schrieb:


> Problem ist wie gesagt die 550 Watt teile bietet er nicht an warum auch immer?! nur die 650 +
> Denke der Strom verbrauch ist berechnet. Aber wenn ihr sagt 550 Watt reichen dann sollte das ja kein problem sein?!


Diese Drecks- Konfiguratoren!

Ein gutes 550er hat genug Ampere auf den 12 V- Schienen und ausreichend Combined Power f. das was Du an Komponenten hast.
Ich habe ein 2 J. altes Be Quiet Straight Power 550 W für einen i5-750 @ 3 GHz, EVGA GTX470, 2 HDDs usw. und es langt da der PC 
deutlich unter 400 Watt maximal braucht.  

Zu Superflower: die haben schon einige Mistteile im Günstigsegment gebaut, haben aber mittlerweile auch echt gute Netzteile im Sortiment.
Diese sind dann halt teurer. Das 700er Gaming-irgendwas gehört zu den weniger guten, und du brauchst nur zu schauen 
und zu vergleichen wieviel ein 700 Watt Markennetzteil bei anderen Herstellern kostet.

Edit: 
Das hier müsste der Konfigurator nehmen, da es 650 W hat. 
Versuch`s mal mit diesem  Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus Bronze 650W 
http://www3.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24479&agid=240

Das wurde in Tests gut bewertet.
http://www.awardfabrik.de/netzteile/netzteilroundup-6-netzteile-von-650-910-watt-18.html


----------



## Ehnoah (27. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Na mal sehn wenn mein Laptop die Tage weg geht dann werd ich mir dann was schickes bauen.

Denke mal die Config kann man so durch gehn lassen. Je nach dem wie die Liefertermine sind mal schaun.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (28. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*

Welches Netzteil hast du denn letzendlich in die Konfig reingekriegt?


----------



## F-4 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



> Diese Drecks- Konfiguratoren!



eben , stellt man noch ein paar externe USB Geraete ein , steigen die Watt gleich nochmal an obwohl die ja Vom 5 V ziehen wo meist eh mehr als genug Ampere anliegen ...

mfg F-4


----------



## F-4 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Intel oder AMD für Gaming*



> das kann man nicht vergleichen, ein quadcore hat gegenüber einem Dual core 100% mehr Kerne - ein 6Kerner hat aber nur 50% mehr als ein Quadcore, zudem ist die IPC deiner Vergleichscpus gleich, die Pro/TAkt Leistung des i5/i7 ist deutlich höher als beim PII



Da die meisten Games eh Praktisch nur von 3 Kernen Profitieren kann man das meiner Meinung nach sogar Gut vergleichen !
wenn die Games denn Sprung machen und von 3 Voll ausgelasteten Kernen auf 6 Volle Kerne gehen ist das auch eine Quote von 100% ...
Das kann aber jeder halten wie er will !

mfg F-4


----------

